# Be involved in a research study looking at the use of weight loss drugs! Females only!



## UWLDresearch (Jan 6, 2017)

*Be involved in a research study looking at the use of weight loss drugs!*



Hi, I hope it is okay to post details of my study here. My name is Jennifer Germain and I am a PhD student based at Public Health Institute, Liverpool John Moores University http://www.cph.org.uk/

I am researching the use of weight loss drugs in females and would really like to hear your experiences. I am also really interested in how online communities are used as way of sharing information which is why I am posting here.

If you are female and have ever taken an unlicensed weight loss drug (Dinitrophenol, Sibutramine or Rimonabant) then I would like to hear your experiences. For the opportunity to take part in an anonymous interview or for more information please contact me at [email protected]

I am also interviewing forum moderators about their experiences of moderating health related forums so if any moderators would like to take part then please email me at [email protected]

Many thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

UWLDresearch said:


> *Be involved in a research study looking at the use of weight loss drugs!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think there is any women really left around here TBH...... even then if you are legit and not some pervert looking for numbers to call up and harass and wank over you're out of luck on the Sibutramine or Rimonabant front, very uncommon to find these being sold on the 'black market', most people would not know what they are, I had to google Rimonabant personally. Mostly people (male or female) will use Clenbuterol or Ephedrine, DNP is not used by people that often but is still fairly prevalent, the obvious health risks turn a lot of people away such as myself. Probably the best research you'll get on the subject.

Why is your study only on females by the way?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ive got some sibutramine in my draw and have a almond size gyno lump in my left nipple

does that count? (i want paying)


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Even then if you are legit and not some pervert looking for numbers to call up and harass and wank over


 I'm in for the Dutch Rudder circle


----------



## UWLDresearch (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi, thank you for your responses so far. I am expecting there to be less discussion about sibutramine and rimonabant. These were the drugs (plus DNP) I decided to look at originally as I wanted to focus just on unlicensed drugs and drugs like clenbuterol are licensed albeit not for weight loss. I'm focusing specifically on women because a lot of the work done so far particularly around DNP has focused on men. My work is really just to see if women are using these drugs and if so, what are their reasons.

If there are any women on here who are perhaps using a drug like clenbuterol and have considered using something like DNP but discounted it for whatever reasons then I would still be interested in hearing your views. Another aspect of my work is how online forums are used as a place to share information so in one sense the drug used is becoming less important.

If anyone would like anymore details please feel free to contact me at [email protected]

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> ive got some sibutramine in my draw and have a almond size gyno lump in my left nipple
> 
> does that count? (i want paying)





Sasnak said:


> I'm in for the Dutch Rudder circle


 PMSL to both of these :lol:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> I'm in for the Dutch Rudder circle


 Everyday is a school day!


----------

